# Sig P229



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

What are your opinions on this gun?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry, I don't own one........ However SigSauer has a reputation for making quality weapons.... If you have an opportunity to fire one(prior to purchasing) and you like it buy one......


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It is a phenomenal weapon. I've owned several, and they are good for a duty sidearm and concealment.


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Would you recommend this weapon as my first weapon? I am a woman, and I hate how people are telling me to go smaller.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Midori104 said:


> Would you recommend this weapon as my first weapon? I am a woman, and I hate how people are telling me to go smaller.


If you feel comfortable with it, sure! I would try out as many as you can just to make sure you find one you like, and a lot of ranges offer a selection for rent so you can, but if you're comfortable with the 229, go with it. You can't beat the quality. It is truly a top shelf, professional weapon. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4, and love it, but I have carried the 229 and love it also. I went back to 9mm bc I can shoot it better than the .40 or .45, and shot placement is power, but, its about you and what you're best with. You know that better than anyone.


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for your post! My boyfriend is interested in the Glock 19, I'm so glad that you mentioned it. I was reading somewhere that someone said something about a low axis for the 229? Do you know anything about that?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, the Glock has a lower bore axis than the Sig. When you grip the pistol the sights on the Sig sit higher than the Glock. Some folks like that, but it's all a matter of what you train with and get used to. The Glock 19 is slightly longer than the 229, but it is thinner than the 229. Both are great pistols. Both are used by LEOs, federal agencies as well as military forces. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Unless you've already made up your mind, I would encourage you both to shoot the following:
S&W M&P series
Glock
Sig
H&K
Springfield XD series
Beretta

All these are considered top shelf, but honestly if you are comfortable with the 229, there is no need to look anywhere else.


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

I am going on wednesday, and I will do as you suggest!! You have been extremely helpful!! Thank you!!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

YW!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I will say that for the price, the Glock 19/23/31 (9mm/.40/.357 respectively) is probably the most popular CCW IN THE WORLD. You can't beat a Sig for quality, but a new P229 runs about $850 where a new Glock 19 Gen4 is about $530. You can find nice used 229s for $400-$600. Good luck!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, looks like GCBHM covered that one! :smt033


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Ok, lol, one more question! My price range is up to $1500. What would you get with that? What weapon and why!! Yay!


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Oh, by the way, I am in California!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would probably get a Sig P226 MK25 bc it is one of the best combat pistols in the world, for a home defense weapon. It is the pistol the Navy SEALs carry as their issued sidearm ($775-$1000), and a Glock 19 Gen4 bc for me it is the perfect CCW. 

I have a Glock 17 Gen4 for home defense in my nightstand, and an AR-15. I carry my Glock 19 Gen4 on me just about everywhere I go. I like the fact that the G19 can use the G17 mags, and I'm deadly accurate with 9mm. I can shoot it really fast and accurately. Also get night sites. It can help you locate your pistol in the dark which can be handy when stirred from a dead sleep, not to mention the obvious site aid in low light when shooting. The MK 25 comes with night sites, and you can get factory Glock night sites for about $70, which will do just fine. 

Also, practice with your weapon a lot. Scenario train and learn how to point shoot with both eyes open. You can take these courses professionally and your local range can point you in the right direction. Nothing beats competence when fighting for your life. Your mind is your most valuable defense weapon you have.


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

I checked the sig sauer website and it says that the p226 is not compliant in CA. The mk25 that is. Would you happen to know why? I will be enrolling in a class as well! Once again, I truly appreciate all your input!


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

I checked the sig sauer website and it says that the p226 is not compliant in CA. The mk25 that is. Would you happen to know why? I will be enrolling in a class as well! Once again, I truly appreciate all your input!


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

I just checked the doj ca roster. I stand corrected. They are compliant


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Midori104 said:


> I just checked the doj ca roster. I stand corrected. They are compliant


That is good news! I was going to say a lot of times a certain pistol may not be equipped with a state's "safety" laws. It could be a number of things ranging from external safeties, magazine capacity, or some other silly legislation passed by gun control advocates. I believe CA is limited to 10 round magazines, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

With regard to (WRT) your question as to what weapon I would get and why, I probably should have asked what you are getting them for. With $1500 you can get a few, as I stated above, but you may want to just have one. There are a number of things you can do wrt a CCW/home defense weapon. For example, a lot of people opt for a shotgun for home defense bc it can cover a larger area with buckshot than a pistol or rifle can with a single projectile, and you don't have to be as concerned about penetrating inner walls and hitting innocents. But even riot (short barrel) guns can be cumbersome in tight spaces like a home. Therefore, a lot of folks opt for a full size pistol, such as the P226/Glock 17, bc you can get better control of the weapon and move easier if you need to. When you take a defense course you will learn about how to position yourself in the case of an intrusion with a planned escape route, etc., but you'll want a weapon that you can move quickly with in the case of getting out. As I stated above, I have an AR-15 and a Glock 17 for home defense. The reason why I opted for an AR instead of a shotgun is bc I like having the ability to reload quickly with 30 round magazines (IF the case should ever arise, and although it probably isn't necessary I like being over prepared :numbchuck, but it just gives me more firepower. More bullets keeps you in the fight longer. Don't forget that in home defense, your voice can be a weapon as well. Simply shouting "GET THE AR" can strike fear in the average home invader, and may send them running without a fight. That's the best kind! The fight you never have to engage. 

My Glock 17 Gen4 has night sites, and I will be getting a light to attach as well so that I can keep my hands as free as possible. You may just want to buy one pistol and make it your sole defense weapon, but I'll bet that once you get into the shooting aspect you'll want more. More is always better! With $1500 I would at least get a dedicated home defense pistol you can accessorize with a light, and a carry pistol for EDC (Everyday Carry). I'm not sure what you will be able to equip yourself with in CA, but my AR is a S&W M&P15 Sport which retails for about $600. It is an outstanding rifle for the money, and a load of fun to shoot. Not to mention you can accessorize the heck out of it. At any rate, you have some options with a budget like that. Being in Alabama, we don't have the restrictions you guys do out there, but your weather is much nicer.


----------



## BingoFuel (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm another Californian and welcome. I also know how confusing, limited and complicated it can be buying and owning guns in this otherwise most excellent place to live.
You didn't mention if you are an experienced shooter or not, but I will presume not, based on some of your responses. Apologies if I have that wrong...
Sig is a top-shelf firearm manufacturer and the 229 is a great example of that. But you have to examine one issue before plunging in to a Sig type gun. That is, there are two basic architectures or manual of arms in semi-auto handguns. Striker fired and hammer fired. Typically striker fired guns have a uniform trigger pull from the very first firing of a fresh magazine to the last shot, while typically a hammer fired gun has a long and heavy first shot and very light and easy follow up shots in a fresh magazine. The details vary but for many this makes the hammer fired gun a bit more difficult to shoot accurate for that very first and often most important shot. 
I happen to have started with hammer fired guns (H&K's) and it took some time to get used to that double action first shot and single action remaining shots (that's why hammer fired are often referred to as DA/SA guns) process. In fact most people (like myself) get better at that first DA shot but are never as good as having a constant trigger model like the striker guns. Most H&K's, most Sig's, most CZ's and a number of others are hammer fired DA/SA guns while Glock, S&W M&P, some Springfield's, Kahr's and others are striker fired (also sometimes referred to as double action only).
Make sure you try a few of each before buying. With the DA/SA make sure you don't just shoot them by pre-cocking the hammer because this is not a common way of shooting them when used for defensive purposes (unless you carry them cocked and locked but that is another discussion).
Anyway, good luck with it all,
B


----------

